# Updated pics of my tanks



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

Well I finally found another log to cut around my other overflow and I love it!
I also finally got a large group of tetras in there. I have 7 adult discus( with one pair so far) 40 small black phantom tetras, 6 adult bleeding heart tetras, 4 cory cats and 4 plecos I will have to look up the name again.










Then I finally got my stocking for my wild discus tank as well. I have 5 wild green tefe discus, a pair of geo orangeheads, 4 small orangeheads that are growing out and I added 15 black phantom tetras. I probably will get the tetra number up when I have some spare cash. I had extra pieces from the log that I found for my other tank so I used those pieces in this tank, I am thinking that I want one more piece on the right side to kind of even things out more.
I also want to add some leaf litter to this set up.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Those are AWESOME!!!! What size tanks are those?? Beautiful fish!


----------



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

The top pic is 110g 5ft tank and the bottom is an 84g 6ft tank.

Thanks


----------



## MSUDawgs56 (Feb 1, 2005)

Beautiful tanks and Discus! Congrads on your hard work!


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

you sir are a master aquascapist... how do you keep your water so clear with those tree stumps in there?


----------



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

I run a pond filter through my overflows instead of a sump and it has a built in uv sterilizer, plus I do 50-60% water changes 1-2 times a week.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

bertolli said:


> you sir are a master aquascapist... how do you keep your water so clear with those tree stumps in there?


Eventually all driftwood will stop releasing tannins. The easiest way to combat it is water changes...water changes...more water changes...


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

I boiled my driftwood for a day and a half! :lol: The water was clear on the last round of boiling... And it was only a 8" piece!

*bstuver*, fantastic aquascaping! :thumb: I hope to make a small tank of mine a "real" aquascaping project with plants and a pro background.. hope it turns out as good as yours!! :wink:


----------

